# Fischerprüfung Thüringen



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Thüringen einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Nützliche Links:


----------



## grazy04

*AW: Fischerprüfung Thüringen*

da werd ich ma was beitragen:

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/fischer.html

http://www.thueringer-angelfreunde.de/

http://thueringer-fischerschule.com/start.swf


----------



## räucherlachs

*AW: Fischerprüfung Thüringen*

hallo zusammen, seit jahren nehme ich mir vor an einem lehrgang für die fischereiprüfung
teilzunehmen. da ich aber im handel arbeite ist mein zeitfenster sehr klein. d.h. zu den zeiten wo die lehrgänge stattfinden bin ich in der firma. kennt jemand eine lösung...? damit meine ich, gibt es z.b. interntlehrgänge/prüfungen... oder andere möglichkeiten... ich bin aus erfurt. danke im voraus.


----------



## Tonra

*AW: Fischerprüfung Thüringen*

Petri!!!
Also Lehrgänge im Internet sind mir nicht bekannt denke auch mal das es so was nicht gibt.
Ich hab meine Prüfung bzw Stunden in Greiz abgehalten, das war immer Sammstag und Sonntags im Vormittagsbereich.
Ich würde aber sagen das man mit dem Lehrer auch verhandeln kann. Also das man zum Beispiel auch mal Abends ne Stunde absitzt und da für öfters.
Musste mal anfragen. 
Wenn es klappen sollte viel Erfolg:m
Grüße Tonra#h


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischerprüfung Thüringen*

@ räucherlachs
in thüringen mußt du den lehrgang absolvieren, da wirst du nicht drumrumkommen, der ist vorgeschrieben

@ sailfisch
hast du vor nach thüringen einzuwandern,daß du nach der prüfung hier fragst?

antonio


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischerprüfung Thüringen*

@ Antonio



antonio schrieb:


> @ sailfisch
> hast du vor nach thüringen einzuwandern,daß du nach der prüfung hier fragst?
> antonio


 

da du schon seit 2005 Mitglied bist sollte dir aufgefallen sein
das Sailfisch fast alle Prüfungströöts eröffnet hat:m


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischerprüfung Thüringen*

stuffel ich führe kein buch wer wann was usw?
außerdem hab ich auch manchmal schon "wie hieß der professor?"#h|rolleyes:m:m:q

antonio


----------



## Big Man

*AW: Fischerprüfung Thüringen*

Hier findete ihr die aktuelle Termine für Ende 2010

und die Änderung der Seite für die Fischerschule.

www.thueringer-fischerschule.de


----------



## kappldav123

*AW: Fischerprüfung Thüringen*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man, wenn man die letzten beiden Jahre vor der Fischereischeinprüfung in einem Verein organisiert war, den Einführungslehrgang nicht belegen muss, sondern die Prüfung direkt ablegen kann. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder gilt das in irgendeinem anderen Bundesland als Thüringen?


----------

